# Is anyone having transfer around 7th November ?



## emmajane_hodgy (Aug 2, 2010)

Is anyone having transfer around 7 th November this is my first time on fet 

It's felt a lot longer this time bit more draining emotions everywhere !


----------



## mrsdawes09 (Jul 19, 2013)

Hi...i am due transfer on 11th nov. At herts and essex x


----------



## julez10 (Aug 17, 2010)

I am due to transfer w/c nov 10. This is my first FET after my last IVF which was successful. I have three frosties which are all 4BB. I feel really nervous and have found this process a lot harder than the IVF.
How is everyone else?


----------



## emmajane_hodgy (Aug 2, 2010)

Hi Hun your like me I have 3 frosties too 

I did ivf too and had Alfie 

I have found this a lot harder 

Emotionally been up and Down 

Xxx


----------



## emmajane_hodgy (Aug 2, 2010)

Iv got my scan on Monday really nervous now x


----------



## julez10 (Aug 17, 2010)

I have my scan next Thursday and then if my lining is looking ok I think replacement will be the following Thursday or Friday. Seems a long process this time as I just had short protocol with the ICSI. Also it is harder to rest with a toddler so I feel knackered all the time! Can't complain though.


----------



## Dolphins (Sep 29, 2011)

Hi ladies  

I am also on my 1st FET from a successful 3rd fresh cycle last time, and my ET is set for Monday 3rd November 2014.  I am too starting to feel a bit more emotional during this cycle, and I am feeling more nervous, as my son was born 11 weeks prematurely last year, so worried that if I am lucky to get pregnant in another cycle, that it will happen again!  So mixed feelings at the mo.   

Bye for now.

xx


----------



## emmajane_hodgy (Aug 2, 2010)

Good luck to you both 
Yes iv felt really nervous with this fet 
Just felt so long ! Feeling up and down 
And a little grouchy :-/ 
Iv got my scan Monday then all being well 
Transfer on the Friday 
I'm full of a cold at mo just hoping it goes by next week 
Where are you both from ? 
I'm doing the ivf at st Mary's manchester 
Xxxx


----------



## julez10 (Aug 17, 2010)

I am having my treatment at Oxford and have been really happy with them. Are you having any alternative therapies, acupuncture etc?


----------



## emmajane_hodgy (Aug 2, 2010)

No I'm not Hun I didn't do them last time too
Are you Hun ? Xxx


----------



## Kuki2010 (Oct 22, 2009)

Hi Ladies,
I will be having transfers around 15th of nov. At Reprofit. 
I am not ready but going for it.. I don't think I can ever be ready for it. I have no more power left to fight..
Wishing you all lots of luck. 
Hoping to share the journey..
Love. Kukixx


----------



## Irmelin (Feb 12, 2012)

Iam doing my second FET at Reprofit 4 nov. 

My first FET was successful and I have a one year old daughter.


----------



## emmajane_hodgy (Aug 2, 2010)

Good luck too you both xxx


----------



## julez10 (Aug 17, 2010)

Lovely to hear of successful FET. Wishing you all lots of luck.
I have reflexology as I find it very relaxing and certainly helped sort my AF out. I also had acupuncture last time, so feel like I should do that again this time too. Will probably just have a session either the day of transfer or next day.


----------



## emmajane_hodgy (Aug 2, 2010)

Iv also thought of reflexology I might give it ago next week xx


----------



## Dolphins (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm having my treatment at Care Manchester, and just really hoping that I will be successful again!  Really hoping if it works, for a term baby this time!  Wish me luck!   In fact I also wish everyone luck.  Your baby was a good weight Emmajane, my baby was really, really small when he was born.

ET on Monday is vastly approaching now!  Scary, and exciting at the same time. 

xx


----------



## Irmelin (Feb 12, 2012)

Are you taking medicine and does it affects you? I am taking estrogen 3x2 mg and progesterone 2x400 mg. I think it affects my mood and gives me nightmares.


----------



## Kuki2010 (Oct 22, 2009)

Hi Ladies,
Today is my 5th day of Abs and clexane. I am doing a natural triggered FET cycle but will lots and lots of immunes drugs. 


Irmelin,
Are you in **? With Reprofit crew? I am not taking any estrogen. Will hold on to not to take them till my scan next week on day10. Estrogen gives me too much mucus. I refuse to take any hence trying naturally. Progestron I will do 5 days before transfer. I will do geston injection daily and 2*400mg progestron bullets.


Dolphins,
Good for Monday. Very exciting.. But I know how scary it is.. All the way very high PMA!!!!


Emmajane,
I love reflexology but my one won't touch me when I am cycling. It is fine before the cycle though.


Julez,
I am planning to have IVF massage when I am in Brno. Heard so much about it. Cannot wait.. When is your ET?


I am feeling exactly like you all. Just soooo nervours and just wishing it was all over already.. 


Kukixxx


----------



## Irmelin (Feb 12, 2012)

Kuki: I dont know what you mean with ** and reprofit crew. **=********?


----------



## Dolphins (Sep 29, 2011)

ET today at 11.00 am, rather quite scared now, but excited also.  Hope all goes wel - wish me luck! xx


----------



## Kuki2010 (Oct 22, 2009)

Dolphins,
Good luck hun. Will be thinking of you.. Love. Kukixx


----------



## Dolphins (Sep 29, 2011)

Thanks Kuki.   xx

Transfer went really well this morning, and I was in and out within half an hr.    "Girls I am pleased to say that I am now PUPO - Pregnant Until Proven Otherwise."  I love this phrase, as it keeps the hope alive, and I am now on the dreaded 2WW, well! 11 days, as my OTD is on the 14th Nov. 2014, so not too long, previously I have had to wait 15/16 days until my OTD- so it's "not too bad."            I must keep myself busy though! But I have got a 1 yr old which keeps me busy all the time anyhow.

To the rest of you your transfers are coming up really soon now, so a HUGE "good luck" from me and my embie.      

I enjoyed my spa day yesterday by the way, and loved every minute of it, even had a target massage, using pure oils.  It was a deep muscular massage on my back, which really got to all the nooks and cranny's.

Anyway! Bye for now.

xx


----------



## Kuki2010 (Oct 22, 2009)

Dolphins,
Fantastic. Enjoy being PUPO!!!
Kukixxx


----------

